# KOLA (Keep on Listening Awards)



## littlejohnuk1 (5 mo ago)

David Hurwitz has published his video about his favourite ten recordings of the year.

It's an interesting selection.

Did enjoy Florence Price, Andsnes's Dvorak Tone Poems. the Markevitch box sets and the Brazil Em Concerto. Will have to investigate the others.

What are you fave discs of the year?


----------



## feierlich (3 mo ago)

Interesting. Here would be my top 10 of 2022:














































































I enjoyed Paul Wee's recording of Beethoven-Liszt Eroica very much, but not a big fan of Alkan so I'll exclude that one.


----------

